# Sasha Banks twerking



## War Is Jericho (Nov 20, 2015)

I dare you to find me a better moment in the past 12 months of Raw.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

New Day winning the first ever tagteam EC match.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

War Is Jericho said:


> I dare you to find me a better moment in the past 12 months of Raw.


From what I heard about Raw on here, was just going to delete it off my DVR. But now that you mention this, I'm going to have a look :mj


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Just about _every_ moment is better than... that. Sasha Banks is disgusting.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Seeing her twerk with that 1/10 ass was disgusting.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Peerless said:


> Seeing her twerk with that 1/10 ass was disgusting.


 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T would disagree with you.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Sasha Banks looks like somebody from Jerry Springer. And those teeth are just weird. Everything about her just screams "ratchet ho". Isn't her real name "Mercedes"?!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

War Is Jericho said:


> I dare you to find me a better moment in the past 12 months of Raw.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T would disagree with you.


Breh, that shit had me like :Tripslick :book


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

T'Challa said:


> New Day winning the first ever tagteam EC match.


you serious? :mj4

a thread about sasha twerking but no gif :romo5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> you serious? :mj4
> 
> a thread about sasha twerking but no gif :romo5


*Seriously. We're on page 2 and it STILL hasn't been posted :kobe? Y'all got the game ALLLL fucked up :fuckedup*


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Anybody got a gif of this? :shockedpunk


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm Embarrassing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

People really losing they minds over that flat ass struggle twerk. It wasn't even a twerk. :booklel


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Found a better moment


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

MK_Dizzle said:


> Found a better moment


:ann1 no


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Sasha Banks is hot and really she should be pushed for the title not Charlotte


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Seriously. We're on page 2 and it STILL hasn't been posted :kobe? Y'all got the game ALLLL fucked up :fuckedup*


:whoo

I admit i was getting a tad annoyed at this segment at first as i don't really like Sasha being in a comedic, non serious light, but this at least made me forget about it for a while...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Seriously. We're on page 2 and it STILL hasn't been posted :kobe? Y'all got the game ALLLL fucked up :fuckedup*


Thank you based BBR.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> you serious? :mj4
> 
> a thread about sasha twerking but no gif :romo5


Of course look Sasha yeah good looking bird and all but she lacks the booty. Now Naomi you may have a case but still New Day winning the first ever EC tagteam match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Thank you based BBR.


*Credits to @Tommy-V and tumblr. He always delivers, therefore I deliver Alexa gifs into his user cp.*


----------



## Z Nation (Dec 8, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Credits to @Tommy-V and tumblr. He always delivers, therefore I deliver Alexa gifs into his user cp.*



Headliner and other admins can ban me all they want, but I keep coming back. Those suckers can't defeat me.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you based @Tommy-V


----------



## WakeUpMuricah (Nov 20, 2015)

If there is nothing jiggling then you can't call it twerking. Sorry, Sasha really has no ass.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

with all the respect , i know people are different , Sasha isn't attractive , well her manners are , but she isn't , some people here try to make her seem like she is Angelina Jolie , but she lacks the look , i remember seeing a picture of her without the make up and boy was i shoked , i know some girls who are way more beautiful and hotter than her , but she is damn good wrestler for a woman .


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The best moment of Raw..


Funny the only thing good about Raw is the new day for now.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

The whole moment was just fun. Calm down haters lol.

Please lets see your girlfriend since Sasha is ugly right?
Lets see the girlfriend that looks better.

Ill wait....


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

On a side note does anyone else feel uncomfortable watching Team BAD? Just looks like two young girls with their mother.

It's embarrassing watching Tamina try to dance around with them. Just stop.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Breh, that shit had me like :Tripslick :book


Mikaze is very lucky to have that in his life.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

T'Challa said:


> Of course look Sasha yeah good looking bird and all but she lacks the booty. Now Naomi you may have a case but still...


My reaction after seeing gif:

:hano


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Mikaze is very lucky to have that in his life.


You had to go there didn't you?

:MAD
:vincecry


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

People think twerking is great/sexy/hot :lana3


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Welp, they've turned Sasha into a sports entertainer.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why couldn't we get Naomi twerking?

:mj2


----------



## Z Nation (Dec 8, 2015)

Spidey said:


> Why couldn't we get Naomi twerking?
> 
> :mj2


Because she is white.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Spidey said:


> Why couldn't we get Naomi twerking?
> 
> :mj2


Because Jimmy gets Uso jealous, he doesn't like her being sexy in public.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

SashaXFox said:


> The whole moment was just fun. Calm down haters lol.
> 
> Please lets see your girlfriend since Sasha is ugly right?
> Lets see the girlfriend that looks better.
> ...


:maury you really are the Islefan of the Sasha Banks fan base ain't you are really getting this defensive and wanting to see posters actual girlfriends and wives just because they don't find Sasha attractive? ut

I said this last night in the Raw thread and I'll say it again this is not a good thing for Sasha to be involved with, all this UNITY UNITY bullshit wearing fucking Unicorn horn on her head and twerking is not The Boss I enjoyed watching in NxT, yeah she looked hot doing it but thats not why I like Sasha I like her ring work and character work and this is not the character I want to see, if this carries on much longer Sasha will not be featured in the title scene come Mania.

We're 3 PPVs away from Mania and 2 of those PPVs are looking to be occupied with PCB's feud with Page v Charlotte at TLC and what loooks like Becky's inclusion to the scene at Royal Rumble that leaves Fast Lane to get Sasha involved so they need to start showing dissension in Team BAD now, keep New Day away from her and get her away from BAD and back to her Boss gimmick before it's too late, I said this would to her character when she debut'd because we saw it happen to Paige and for once I'm not happy about being right.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bayley twerking. Though it has not happened yet, the impact of when it might is enough to ripple back through time to affect the present anyway.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> :maury you really are the Islefan of the Sasha Banks fan base ain't you are really getting this defensive and wanting to see posters actual girlfriends and wives just because they don't find Sasha attractive? ut


*Agreed :cudi*



> I said this last night in the Raw thread and I'll say it again this is not a good thing for Sasha to be involved with, all this UNITY UNITY bullshit wearing fucking Unicorn horn on her head and twerking is not The Boss I enjoyed watching in NxT


*This is all Team BAD though :draper2. They do these silly skits on Twitter all the time. UNITY is a 13 year old skit from The Chappelle Show that's flying right over the current viewers' heads. It's something I would expect from Vince, but it is in fact their idea.*








Jerichoholic62 said:


>


*^ Case in point. That was done on Twitter months ago.*



> if this carries on much longer Sasha will not be featured in the title scene come Mania.


*I doubt it, considering she's still more protected than Roman. She's only looked weak in the BTC challenge from several months ago, but still didn't take a loss.*



> We're 3 PPVs away from Mania and 2 of those PPVs are looking to be occupied with PCB's feud with Page v Charlotte at TLC and what loooks like Becky's inclusion to the scene at Royal Rumble that leaves Fast Lane to get Sasha involved so they need to start showing dissension in Team BAD now, keep New Day away from her and get her away from BAD and back to her Boss gimmick before it's too late, I said this would to her character when she debut'd because we saw it happen to Paige and for once I'm not happy about being right.


*
I agree that Team BAD dissension needs to occur and Sasha needs to go back to being a BOSS bitch, but I don't think the shenanigans are hurting her fan perception, yet. It shouldn't be prolonged or overexposed like The New Day, though. It helps that she's rarely on TV and has short matches.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:book that is all


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

She's shaking her imagination.

And you hypocrites will wet your pants for your new saviour Sasha twerking, but will complain about there being no divas revolution? Do you want sexual objects or wrestlers?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Top 10 "Hey Boo" moment for me all time.



BlackoutLAS said:


> She's shaking her imagination.
> 
> And you hypocrites will wet your pants for your new saviour Sasha twerking, but will complain about there being no divas revolution? Do you want sexual objects or wrestlers?


These twerks were made for fun. Not for suggestiveness.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

I hated that moment... I wish they would keep Sasha the fuck away from New Day... Holy shit, they need to put her in the ring for 15 minutes and let her do her magic, not shake her ass in front of thousands of people, that's a good way to ruin Sasha.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Imagine somehow even slightly creaming yourself over someone with no ass twerking


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Sasha>>>>>>>Naomi, but Naomi would have made more sense as the twerker given that big booty of her's.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Kevin Lockard said:


> Sasha>>>>>>>Naomi, but Naomi would have made more sense as the twerker given that big booty of her's.


Judging from TD, I'm sure Jimmy would've divorced her if she ever did that. :aj3


I can't at people thinking she was supposed to go full blown stripper or some girl in a rap video, it was for fun. Literally the one moment that woke that dead crowd up.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

And do you guys even know what Twerking is? All she was doing was shaking her ass, not twerking. :eyeroll


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

Twerking isn't a turn on for me. It just looks ridiculous and desperate.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

VIPER said:


> Judging from TD, I'm sure Jimmy would've divorced her if she ever did that. :aj3
> 
> 
> I can't at people thinking she was supposed to go full blown stripper or some girl in a rap video, it was for fun. Literally the one moment that woke that dead crowd up.


Does Jimmy Uso have jealousy issues or something? Because Sasha herself is engaged... I don't see anything wrong with a little honest ass-shaking.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Reminded me of this


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Sasha twerking was one of the top 3 highlights of Raw for me. Sasha is just having some damn fun, jesus people. In my mind I was like. *:Tripslick:book:Will​


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

I love seeing this side of Sasha, she's just in there having fun. The title will come to her soon. When I heard New Day I was excited, I thought "finally this is gonna be on tv" more new day/team bad segments would be awesome. So funny. New Day is for sure the most entertaining thing in WWE right now.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Kevin Lockard said:


> Does Jimmy Uso have jealousy issues or something? Because Sasha herself is engaged... I don't see anything wrong with a little honest ass-shaking.


Who knows, but he did go all ape shit when she was doing new moves and he thought they were too provocative or whatever.



Bullydully said:


> Reminded me of this


See, that's twerking. Sasha...wasn't quite there yet :mj2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It was an awesome and hot 3 second moment. 

Fuck if you're wasting time arguing about this, ask yourself if you have something better to do.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone has their own preferences, but this chick is hot as far as I am concerned. Sasha knows how to maximize what she has better than anyone else on the roster imo. 










That she is also one of the best speakers and most dedicated character players does not hurt either.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Smark Out said:


> Sasha Bank twerking was not a PG though.


yeah, i wouldn't really call it twerking though.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

None of the divas really have a good ass for twerking, except Naomi. they're all too athletic and too low body fat % (Eve Torres trying to do it looks pathetic, she has nothing to bounce), some of them just have bony and muscular asses with no thickness to it. If an ass can't clap, I don't want to see it twerking.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Smark Out said:


> Of course it was twerking, are you blind? She was blatantly shaking her ass.


Wow, calm down alright, calm down. It's ok, everything will be ok.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

It was awesome, need more of this in the WWE.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

RIP Sasha Banks, RIP Team BAD
New Day SUCKS! They're GARBAGE! They're like the reverse Rumplestiltskin...everything they touch turns to shit!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

New Day and Team Bad taking up the role of dancing comedy jobbers. Bravo WWE. :clap


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol Eve had no back either. I remember years back at a house show I booed when she did that. Some guy asked his friend "why would he boo that" very smarky I know whatever.

I think when I cheered Beth lifting up her skirt and spanking herself. I think they knew I was just being a smark. 

But yeah Sasha small booty so yeah can name 50 moments better this year.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

I laughed so hard at the GIFs. Them some struggle twerks. Good grief. If one of them had to do it it should've been Naomi.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a miley cyrus flat ass right there. 

What happened to the Boss and people wanting her to be a star. Now she is twerking with a unicorn dildo on her head.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You had to go there didn't you?










and you Believe That!!!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> People really losing they minds over that flat ass struggle twerk. It wasn't even a twerk. :booklel


Shit brah, I thought it was just me. Sitting at work like, this has got to be a troll thread. Boston Baked Bean headed bitch with an Oswald Cobblepot nose having a seizure due to ass deflation. And these fools drooling?

:StephenA7

@swagger_ROCKS @SICK FUCK (ugh) @A$AP Jingle Bell Rocky


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Woods is plainly hitting that behind the scenes lol..


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasha doesn't have an ass built for twerking but people acting like she has absolutely no ass can miss me with that shit. Weight is not the only metric of bootytivity and black guys tend to overrate it which is why fat bitches with wide, crater filled asses like Pinky get so much love. Other things that are important are the waist-hip ratio and radius of curvature. Sasha's ass is not "flat" and when you see her in a profile view you can see the arc from her back to her quads-- now if you want flat, check out Charlotte's ass which has almost no arc at all. I'll refer to the booty alphabet for simplicity: the curve on Sasha's ass is like the letter "D", where ass the curve on Naomi's ass is like a backwards "C", white women historically have had "I" or "J" booties where all the weight gathers at the bottom, for reference see Emma. When perusing booties obviously a connoisseur should prefer a C but D's should still be appreciated, especially in women who are half or more white (or Asian) like Sasha.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Boston Baked Bean headed bitch


:lmao


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Sasha doesn't have an ass built for twerking but people acting like she has absolutely no ass can miss me with that shit. Weight is not the only metric of bootytivity and* black guys tend to overrate it which is why fat bitches with wide, crater filled asses like Pinky get so much love. *Other things that are important are the waist-hip ratio and radius of curvature. Sasha's ass is not "flat" and when you see her in a profile view you can see the arc from her back to her quads-- now if you want flat, check out Charlotte's ass which has almost no arc at all. I'll refer to the booty alphabet for simplicity: the curve on Sasha's ass is like the letter "D", where ass the curve on Naomi's ass is like a backwards "C", white women historically have had "I" or "J" booties where all the weight gathers at the bottom, for reference see Emma. When perusing booties obviously a connoisseur should prefer a C but D's should still be appreciated, especially in women who are half or more white (or Asian) like Sasha.


As a black man I gotta admit many of my friends don't know the difference between a woman with a big a** and a big a** woman.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Sasha never did much for me but that gif is kada


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

PunkDrunk said:


> Woods is plainly hitting that behind the scenes lol..


Woods just got married weeks ago, and Sasha is engaged.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Shit brah, I thought it was just me. Sitting at work like, this has got to be a troll thread. Boston Baked Bean headed bitch with an Oswald Cobblepot nose having a seizure due to ass deflation. And these fools drooling?
> 
> :StephenA7
> 
> @Swagger_KILLS @Vic @A$AP


Bruh you should of seen people going crazy in the Raw discussion thread and the chatbox. That Sasha gif got posted over and over and over and over. Shit was unbearable. :lol


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Flat Ass? Cmon now...some people must like some weird freakish asses out there....

It may not be gigantic or overly jiggly, but its still pretty nice.... :draper2

I approve and enjoyed it...


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

:jblWe got ourselves some twerggin' unigorns Miggel!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I like Sasha but that twerk was a struggle :lmao


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> I said this last night in the Raw thread and I'll say it again this is not a good thing for Sasha to be involved with, all this UNITY UNITY bullshit wearing fucking Unicorn horn on her head and twerking is not The Boss I enjoyed watching in NxT, yeah she looked hot doing it but thats not why I like Sasha I like her ring work and character work and this is not the character I want to see


The time will come once Charlotte's spell in the spotlight passes around RR time. NXT thankfully gives their wrestlers breathing space to be all about the wrestling & this is why it's a double-edged sword for NXT talent when they get that call-up because they already know they have to tone down their wrestling and turn up the 'entertainment'. It's worse for those fans who never follow NXT because they see Sasha as this current MR character but the signs are there that Sasha will get her push because her matches are protected and Team BAD are portrayed as strong not weak.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bubba Chuck said:


> I like Sasha but that twerk was a struggle :lmao


Exactly, shit was so bad brah. She's trying to move something that doesn't exist, on some invisible friend shit. :lol



Headliner said:


> Bruh you should of seen people going crazy in the Raw discussion thread and the chatbox. That Sasha gif got posted over and over and over and over. Shit was unbearable. :lol


I don't doubt it, fucking geeks. :washed


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

spikingspud said:


> The time will come once Charlotte's spell in the spotlight passes around RR time. NXT thankfully gives their wrestlers breathing space to be all about the wrestling & this is why it's a double-edged sword for NXT talent when they get that call-up because they already know they have to tone down their wrestling and turn up the 'entertainment'. It's worse for those fans who never follow NXT because they see Sasha as this current MR character but the signs are there that Sasha will get her push because her matches are protected and Team BAD are portrayed as strong not weak.


At current booking come RR time Becky will be in line for a title match or at the very least the PCB triple threat, the title scene is revolving around PCB at the moment and with only 3 PPV's before Mania we have a lot going on between the 3 with Charlotte looking like she is going heel mode, Becky is the babyface and Paige is the tweener and wild card, I think Charlotte will drop the title at TLC to Paige or to Becky/Paige in the triple threat which gives her a rematch at either of those PPVs so like I said time is running out to involve Sasha in the title scene for the Road to Wrestlemania, so they'd need to start teasing the Team BAD split now not have her doing comedy skits with The New Day, Sasha might look protected but she's also not looking very strong either because she always seems to need Tamina and Naomi to bail her out of matches I don't even recall the last time she even won a match clean? Probably one of the Paige matches? I wouldn't rule Sasha being champion 1 day but the dream win at Mania everyone seems to want is looking less likely as each week passes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Her twerk game ain't that serious and she ain't got no BOOTY. What we really need is Alexa Bliss and Naomi in a twerk off! kada :bird


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ho Ho Ho Drago! said:


>


Who in the fuck is that ref? All these new geeks in WWE that I never cared to notice before.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah... I'd much rather see Nikki's ass over Sashas.










Please come back soon Nikki :mj2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

War Is Jericho said:


> I dare you to find me a better moment in the past 12 months of Raw.


I don't even remember most of the last 12 months of Raw.. It's like its all blocked from my mind.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Must be a slow news week


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Headliner said:


> People really losing they minds over that flat ass struggle twerk. It wasn't even a twerk. :booklel


Damn straight! Sasha has probably the most flat ass in the WWE right now!

I really fail to see why people get all worked up about this.

Hell Brooke does it all the time and she HAS an and what an ass!

Sasha is as flat as roadkill!


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Abisial said:


> Woods just got married weeks ago, and Sasha is engaged.


Its the wrestling business


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

PunkDrunk said:


> Its the wrestling business


So Wrestling + Female Friend + Male Friend = SEX

?????

Not everyone is an animal with no self-control.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Just seen the gif for the first time.












THATS NOT EVEN A TWERK


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Tim Legend said:


> Flat Ass? Cmon now...some people must like some weird freakish asses out there....
> 
> It may not be gigantic or overly jiggly, but its still pretty nice.... :draper2
> 
> I approve and enjoyed it...


That is definitely a flat ass. I'm sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

DudeLove669 said:


> That is definitely a flat ass. I'm sorry to disappoint you.


To each is own.....


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

That is not a flat ass. Dunno if you guys are trolling or not.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That is one flat ass.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy shit I just watched that and came in here to see if anyone had the gif. Thank you thank you thank to all who posted. 

I just about passed out watching that. Just fn perfect.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

meh. leave it to someone with an ass


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Merry Blissmas said:


>


This is me watching Sasha twerk with that unicorn horn on her head.









I feel I owe a small debt of gratitude to the New Day for this also. 
Thanks New Day!


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Me when I saw this segment.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i mean, she can move, but there's not much ass there so it looks silly. that said, i wouldn't mind a lap dance from her.


----------



## I'm a Mercenary (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd rather see alexis bliss do that. She's got way more booty


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

War Is Jericho said:


> I dare you to find me a better moment in the past 12 months of Raw.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Everything about Sasha screams ratchet lately... She's lacking a certain level of finesse I guess you could say.

From the long, ratty, cheaply dyed hair to the tacky gold, plastic jewelry - her look needs a major overhaul. Plus her doing shit like this doesn't help either :cry


----------



## darksniper (Apr 1, 2012)

If Mercedes Kaestner-Varnado was in my room right now twerking, I'd be a happy camper. F*ck the haters. Yall are BS'ing


----------



## VortexKrow (Oct 27, 2015)

Honeymoon said:


> Everything about Sasha screams ratchet lately... She's lacking a certain level of finesse I guess you could say.
> 
> From the long, ratty, cheaply dyed hair to the tacky gold, plastic jewelry - her look needs a major overhaul. Plus her doing shit like this doesn't help either :cry


This. I always found the "Sasha's ratchet" chant stupid in NXT but they make perfect sense with her attitude now.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I love her but I think she's above the comedy shtick and I don't want her shoehorned into that role. Not complaining about the twerk, though. She has a great body. Thus just simply doesn't need to be a common occurrence. If this is the direction they're taking for the long haul, she needs to split from Naomi and Tamina ASAP.


Oh god I just complained even though I said I wouldn't. :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Sasha doesn't have an ass built for twerking but people acting like she has absolutely no ass can miss me with that shit. Weight is not the only metric of bootytivity and black guys tend to overrate it which is why fat bitches with wide, crater filled asses like Pinky get so much love. Other things that are important are the waist-hip ratio and radius of curvature. Sasha's ass is not "flat" and when you see her in a profile view you can see the arc from her back to her quads-- now if you want flat, check out Charlotte's ass which has almost no arc at all. I'll refer to the booty alphabet for simplicity: the curve on Sasha's ass is like the letter "D", where ass the curve on Naomi's ass is like a backwards "C", white women historically have had "I" or "J" booties where all the weight gathers at the bottom, for reference see Emma. When perusing booties obviously a connoisseur should prefer a C but D's should still be appreciated, especially in women who are half or more white (or Asian) like Sasha.



LMFAOOOOOOOOO GREATEST EXPLANATION I HAVE EVER READ :clap:clap:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

My favorite moment from Raw!


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH (Aug 25, 2014)

Wrestling is well and truly fucked if you think this was the best moment on raw this year! You thirsty fuckers need to calm down


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I like Sasha but nothing beats Eve Torres when she did it.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Honeymoon said:


> Everything about Sasha screams ratchet lately... She's lacking a certain level of finesse I guess you could say.
> 
> From the long, ratty, cheaply dyed hair to the tacky gold, plastic jewelry - *her look needs a major overhaul.* Plus her doing shit like this doesn't help either :cry




She needs a major overhaul because you and handful of other people on a message board don't care for her? :LOL


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

She belongs on NXT, where all the real wrestlers perform.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

How you do this tagging stuff.

Anyway lol chris JeriG.O.A.T mentioning Pinky on a wrestling topic. Never thought I'll see the day. 

But damn you gonna have some love for that booty. Besides she lost some weight before and still had that crazy back.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

she's fucking disgusting, lol.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Wonder what her fiance thinks watching that?

Who am i kidding? He loves it and after the show gets to have her do that for him in a private showing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

T'Challa said:


> How you do this tagging stuff.


@ then copy the usernames's name


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> That's a miley cyrus flat ass right there.


:woah Not even close to that boy-ish figure of Miley Cyrus.



> What happened to the Boss and people wanting her to be a star. Now she is twerking with a unicorn dildo on her head.


Agreed with this. She should be looking at the New Day like "bish, I'm totally above this shit..."


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Sasha doesn't have an ass built for twerking but people acting like she has absolutely no ass can miss me with that shit. Weight is not the only metric of bootytivity and black guys tend to overrate it which is why fat bitches with wide, crater filled asses like Pinky get so much love. Other things that are important are the waist-hip ratio and radius of curvature. Sasha's ass is not "flat" and when you see her in a profile view you can see the arc from her back to her quads-- now if you want flat, check out Charlotte's ass which has almost no arc at all. I'll refer to the booty alphabet for simplicity: the curve on Sasha's ass is like the letter "D", where ass the curve on Naomi's ass is like a backwards "C", white women historically have had "I" or "J" booties where all the weight gathers at the bottom, for reference see Emma. When perusing booties obviously a connoisseur should prefer a C but D's should still be appreciated, especially in women who are half or more white (or Asian) like Sasha.


Hey Pinky _used to be_ bad as fuck. Since she picked up all that weight she completely fell the fuck off. On behalf of most 'black guys', we ain't checking for that shit. 

Otherwise, your dissertation on hip-waist ratio and curvature is spot-on. :applause


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

First off, it helps when you actually have an ass when twerking. Otherwise, it's kind of embarrassing and in my opinion twerking is embarrassing enough even when you have an ass to do it with. Second, Sasha is clearly a bulldog that they let compete on a weekly basis. I seem to be the only one who is alarmed by this. As a dog lover I worry about her safety. And she wasn't so much twerking as she was doing that thing where dogs drag their ass on the ground but the difference is due to all the high impact she takes she's confused and doing it standing, which is very impressive for a dog. Especially a bulldog.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

Twerking with that flat pan cake ass, Sasha is a solid 4/10 though.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Sashas ass is no balloon, but she has a fucking cute apple shaped bum.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Sasha GOAT

:applause


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Wildcat410 said:


> She needs a major overhaul because you and handful of other people on a message board don't care for her? :LOL


But if people on WF are able to look at her and draw conclusions about her look then so can people who aren't on this website. Duh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Sasha doesn't have an ass built for twerking but people acting like she has absolutely no ass can miss me with that shit. Weight is not the only metric of bootytivity and black guys tend to overrate it which is why fat bitches with wide, crater filled asses like Pinky get so much love. Other things that are important are the waist-hip ratio and radius of curvature. Sasha's ass is not "flat" and when you see her in a profile view you can see the arc from her back to her quads-- now if you want flat, check out Charlotte's ass which has almost no arc at all. I'll refer to the booty alphabet for simplicity: the curve on Sasha's ass is like the letter "D", where ass the curve on Naomi's ass is like a backwards "C", white women historically have had "I" or "J" booties where all the weight gathers at the bottom, for reference see Emma. When perusing booties obviously a connoisseur should prefer a C but D's should still be appreciated, especially in women who are half or more white (or Asian) like Sasha.


I...I don't even analyze Swagger's ass this intensely bro.

:woah


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wildcat410 said:


> She needs a major overhaul because you and handful of other people on a message board don't care for her? :LOL


:StephenA7 *The most over Diva on the show needs a MAJOR overhaul? *


----------



## ellecate (Oct 30, 2015)

I liked it alot. Team BAD is awesome, good chemistry. they're like soul sisters and actually look out for each other


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I...I don't even analyze Swagger's ass this intensely bro.
> 
> :woah


It's not just Sasha, I analyze all women's asses like this and I've been working on my booty thesis since I was 12.

Booty is my passion.
Booty is my life.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> At current booking come RR time Becky will be in line for a title match or at the very least the PCB triple threat, the title scene is revolving around PCB at the moment and with only 3 PPV's before Mania we have a lot going on between the 3 with Charlotte looking like she is going heel mode, Becky is the babyface and Paige is the tweener and wild card, I think Charlotte will drop the title at TLC to Paige or to Becky/Paige in the triple threat which gives her a rematch at either of those PPVs so like I said time is running out to involve Sasha in the title scene for the Road to Wrestlemania, so they'd need to start teasing the Team BAD split now not have her doing comedy skits with The New Day, Sasha might look protected but she's also not looking very strong either because she always seems to need Tamina and Naomi to bail her out of matches I don't even recall the last time she even won a match clean? Probably one of the Paige matches? I wouldn't rule Sasha being champion 1 day but the dream win at Mania everyone seems to want is looking less likely as each week passes.


Get where you're coming from of the short time left for WM but this TLC will be Paige's 2nd title match against Charlotte and if she retains I can't see WWE being wack enough to let Paige get a 3rd title-match for RR also I don't see Charlotte dropping the title at TLC especially after these character promos they're doing for her. Becky will probably be used as the (disappointingly) jobber role and will possibly get a RR title shot which is where Sasha (Team BAD) can come in because both Paige & Becky would've had their title shots, Nikki is absent so it leaves the perfectly timed spot for Team BAD to call out Charlotte for their title opportunity. 
If you want the angle for Team BAD to split then having Sasha & Naomi fall out over who gets the title match first would fit & could even produce a 1 vs 1 match between them to decide who deserves the title match chance. This can go down either at Fast Lane or the build-up between RR & Fast Lane giving a 3-4 week build for Sasha (after beating Naomi) ready for WM.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Aw hell yeah


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

This thread is so over


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's not just Sasha, I analyze all women's asses like this and I've been working on my booty thesis since I was 12.
> 
> Booty is my passion.
> Booty is my life.


I need to take some lessons from you.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Sasha Banks's fiancee is a lucky bastard


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I need to take some lessons from you.


I don't know anything about man booty, would've never even seen one before if it weren't for wrestling.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Is this thread ever going to die?.. You people act like you've never seen anyone twerk before.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's not just Sasha, I analyze all women's asses like this and I've been working on my booty thesis since I was 12.
> 
> Booty is my passion.
> Booty is my life.


You sound like a real fucking pervert.

Let's be friends.

Awesome analysis on dat Sasha ass. Agreed 100%.


----------



## War Is Jericho (Nov 20, 2015)

All these hating on sashas ass?

Well ever I have a face Sasha has somewhere to sit


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

This fucking place populated by pre pubescent boys 

Fuck Sasha has been downgraded from a strong powerful take no shit women to a fuckin dancing segment to have a good ole laugh at the uncle toms ... Well that's how racist out of touch vince would have it

It's fucking depressing both how new day and now bad are being used fukcing terrible


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Meh, Big E's better.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't know anything about man booty, would've never even seen one before if it weren't for wrestling.


:hmm:
Must transpose booty knowledge, then.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Boston Baked Bean headed bitch with an Oswald Cobblepot nose having a seizure due to ass deflation.


:sodone

:mj2 may have to take my post back in another thread.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :sodone
> 
> :mj2 may have to take my post back in another thread.


Just speaking the truth you are avoiding. :fuckedup


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Just speaking the truth you are avoiding. :fuckedup


:mj2 we were getting clowned in the CB too.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :mj2 we were getting clowned in the CB too.


'Liner told me. You earned that :lose


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> 'Liner told me. You earned that :lose


:dead3


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

just1988 said:


> *Meh, Big E's better.*


Certainly got bigger titties.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Sasha doesn't have an ass built for twerking but people acting like she has absolutely no ass can miss me with that shit. Weight is not the only metric of bootytivity and black guys tend to overrate it which is why fat bitches with wide, crater filled asses like Pinky get so much love. Other things that are important are the waist-hip ratio and radius of curvature. Sasha's ass is not "flat" and when you see her in a profile view you can see the arc from her back to her quads-- now if you want flat, check out Charlotte's ass which has almost no arc at all. I'll refer to the booty alphabet for simplicity: the curve on Sasha's ass is like the letter "D", where ass the curve on Naomi's ass is like a backwards "C", white women historically have had "I" or "J" booties where all the weight gathers at the bottom, for reference see Emma. When perusing booties obviously a connoisseur should prefer a C but D's should still be appreciated, especially in women who are half or more white (or Asian) like Sasha.


Ha ha I love this guy. The booty alphabet....amazing. Paige has a big time "J".


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Especially with that strap-on on her head.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

the divas all look like porn stars...OUT


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

What the fuck is on their heads?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Fat Randy approves


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

JFC people, who cares if she has an ass or not? It was a fun and enjoyable moment for her, New Day, and the crowd. This is why wrestling fans have a bad rep because instead of laughing at Sasha having a dancefest we are analyzing the size of her ass and deciding whether or not it is of "twerk-worthy" size fpalm This isn't YouTube or Vine and she wasn't putting herself out there sexually so I don't know why some of the people in this thread are being critical of nothing of worth.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wait, this got 15 pages ?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

coreysamson said:


> JFC people, who cares if she has an ass or not? It was a fun and enjoyable moment for her, New Day, and the crowd. This is why wrestling fans have a bad rep because instead of laughing at Sasha having a dancefest we are analyzing the size of her ass and deciding whether or not it is of "twerk-worthy" size fpalm This isn't YouTube or Vine and she wasn't putting herself out there sexually so I don't know why some of the people in this thread are being critical of nothing of worth.


Walks into a thread about a chick shaking her ass. Wonders why people are discussing aforementioned ass and claims there's no sexual component.

Miss me with that special needs logic. :StephenA6


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

nikki bella shakes her arse shes labeled a slut. sasha does it she gets spank bank threads


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

She's got absolutely nothing to 'twerk' with. No arse on that girl.

Now, Bayley twerking...that'd be something I'd like to see.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I love her but she,s a little thin on the booty side....


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Walks into a thread about a chick shaking her ass. Wonders why people are discussing aforementioned ass and claims there's no sexual component.
> 
> Miss me with that special needs logic. :StephenA6


No need to be a douche here. It's more like the thread title encouraging people to make it sexual as usual, and just as predictable. It was just a goofy ass segment. Stop trying to act cool with your silly ESPN gifs.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

9hunter said:


> nikki bella shakes her arse shes labeled a slut. sasha does it she gets spank bank threads


this is true!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

coreysamson said:


> No need to be a douche here. It's more like the thread title encouraging people to make it sexual as usual, and just as predictable. It was just a goofy ass segment. Stop trying to act cool with your silly ESPN gifs.


Calls me a douche when he just got ethered for critiquing someone else for an opinion. Still White Knighting in a thread about fucking TWERKING.

Stay salty. Stay catching :lose


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

I riddle you this IWC, which member of New Day waxes Sasha first ?


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Calls me a douche when he just got ethered for critiquing someone else for an opinion. Still White Knighting in a thread about fucking TWERKING.
> 
> Stay salty. Stay catching :lose


I didn't critique anyone's opinion, nor am I white knighting, nor am I salty. Nor did I call you a douche; I told you not to be one.

Stay frosty. (Y)


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Boss Booty be having me like...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> I riddle you this IWC, which member of New Day waxes Sasha first ?


Big E, right? Reckon he already has.

Anyway, nice booty, nice twerking. Not a GOAT booty or GOAT twerk, but still highly fappable.

In b4 white knights- I respect Sasha as a woman and as a wrestler. Doesn't mean I can't also respect the booty.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Big E, right? Reckon he already has.


I get that vibe too, lol.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Sasha used to do nothing for me, but now I love that booty (yea not as nice as others, but she's growing on me).


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

It was a lovely sight to see Sasha twerking and Woods hyping her up on RAW.
But I still prefer Eve Torres' twerking, man. That was always a fun watch.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Her trunks has boss written across the ass for a reason.

Tight & petite 10/10


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> She's got absolutely nothing to 'twerk' with. No arse on that girl.
> 
> Now, Bayley twerking...that'd be something I'd like to see.












Never say never...

BTW I can't wait to see an interaction between Bayley & The New Day. Don't let me down Vince for once. :mj2


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

twas a nice raw moment...

i totally wanna see sasha in some naomi/nikki style shorts... that would be boss, or possibly wear a one piece suit like that maxine chick wore


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Mastodonic said:


> She's got absolutely nothing to 'twerk' with. No arse on that girl.
> 
> Now, Bayley twerking...that'd be something I'd like to see.


Youre disgusting


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Amazon said:


> Youre disgusting


Because he wants to see Bayley twerking or because you're just being all bitchy about the males in this thread acting like males? :shrug


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

She doesn't have much of an ass does she?


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Hes disgusting because he wants to see bayley twerk...sick...besides lana i dont want to see anyone nude on the roster...

The divas are at an all time low for looks

No wonder the product is garbage...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

another vid of her twerking lol


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

QWERTYOP said:


> Sasha Banks looks like somebody from Jerry Springer. And those teeth are just weird. Everything about her just screams "ratchet ho". Isn't her real name "Mercedes"?!


Lmao, no wonder WWE isn't able to do anything... PC Culture is so hypocritical.
What's wrong with being a ratchet ho? It's entertainment. So far New Day has been the hottest thing in the WWE and they rely heavily on street slang and black pop culture references.
Like honestly what's the big fuckin deal here? 
New Day, Shawn Michaels, Fandango and countless other male wrestler gyrated their hips and people seem to be fine with it by just saying " Oh hahah, its funny because he's arrogant"
But once a woman starts doing it, she's automatically a cock thirsty ho

DOUBLE STANDARD.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

The worst era of diva looks is now...the ugly revolution


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

How does this thread have nearly 200 posts? Its a gif of a chick with no ass shaking her non existent ass.

I feel really sorry for Naomi though, gets no attention, no love. She was out there as well twerking and she actually has an ass to twerk with. But she's not one of the beloved darlings of the IWC at large.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Merry Marysemas said:


> How does this thread have nearly 200 posts? Its a gif of a chick with no ass shaking her non existent ass.


I agree.



> I feel really sorry for Naomi though, gets no attention, no love. She was out there as well twerking and she actually has an ass to twerk with. But she's not one of the beloved darlings of the IWC at large.


It would help if Naomi had an attractive face or could wrestle worth a shit.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

​


UFO said:


> She doesn't have much of an ass does she?



Whatever she has, it's good enough for me.


----------



## theromey (Oct 24, 2015)

How to create a popular post:

1) Talk about Diva Asses or Boobs. Matter of fact any woman's ass or boob. 
Reason: Guys love those topics. 

2) Put pictures/gifs
Reason: Guys love examples

3) Watch the comments and argument pile up.

A good days work well done!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sasha has a nice butt, but jesus people, 18 pages?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

shes goodlooking somewhat, but no ass whatsoever. Plz stop trying to shake it kthx


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Sasha has a nice butt, but jesus people, 18 pages?


I think this is more due to how _great_ our product is that the only thing worth talking about is a girls ass.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hurin said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> It would help if Naomi had an attractive face or could wrestle worth a shit.


She's nowhere near as bad as people make her out to be. Good on the mic and she can go in the ring, can do stuff that none of the other Divas can, though while yeah she did botch often in the past so did a certain IWC darling Diva.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy fuck damn it. Hottest diva easily. Perfect body.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Sasha has a nice butt, but jesus people, 18 pages?


If Sasha's booty is worth nearly twenty pages, imagine the threads once Bliss arrives on the main roster. Going to need a new server. :laugh:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Size doesn't = a great ass, shape does, while I like asses such as Naomi, Nattie & Mickie, I can also appreciate the petite and tight ones like Sasha Banks

    

She keeps me interested in todays current product.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

fuck sake, haven't seen nxt for a long time but know sasha is on wwe's main roster and from these gifs it looks fucking awful, what have they done to her.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

I dare you to touch a real woman.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd enjoy it much more if she didn't have that dildo on her head.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

This thread should be moved to Women of Wrestling section, that's where this kind of stupid perverted threads belong.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Merry Marysemas said:


> She's nowhere near as bad as people make her out to be. Good on the mic and she can go in the ring, can do stuff that none of the other Divas can, though while yeah she did botch often in the past so did a certain IWC darling Diva.


She can go down to the PC like Cameron because she needs refining. And I agree, it's silly people don't get on Sasha for her botches during that Iron Man match that Becky guided her through before, weird double standard this board has. :wink2:


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

She needs to visit Lexy Pantera for some lessons.


----------



## Barnerito (Mar 19, 2015)

What a time to be alive. Sasha Banks twerking topic is more interesting than RAW.

Btw I love Sasha and her bottom.


----------



## Uncanny (May 11, 2011)

I hope she shake her ass some more on the next Raw. It is sad that Sasha Banks shaking her ass is more entertaining than most of the show. LOL


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Was the best segment on raw bar none.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please give her a match so she can shake it at TLC!


----------

